# عرض رمضاااااااااانى لايفوتك



## ابونواف نت (25 يوليو 2011)

نص كيلو عود خشب إريانا معدل فاخرجداا
ربع كيلو معمول دقة العود الكمبودى الفاخر vip
نصف تولة ورد طائفى نخب اول 
نصف تولة دهن عود كمبودى معتق دبل سوبر 
نص تولة من دهن الشيوخ الفاخر ......
للتوصيل ابونواف
0568341601
0555482300:sm3:


----------



## tjarksa (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عرض رمضاااااااااانى لايفوتك*

الله يوفقك يابو نواف من واسع فضله .


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: عرض رمضاااااااااانى لايفوتك*

موفق ان شاءالله .....​


----------

